# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  وجدنا مكان أغلب المخطوطات النجدية النادرة، من سيرفعها لنا؟

## المنسق

السلام عليكم
نرجوا من الإخوة أن يصوروا لنا هذه المخطوطات النجدية التي طبع بعضها ولم يطبع بعضها الآخر
وهي موجودة في مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والمخطوطات:
65553 -    ديوان المسبهاء يعقود /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
65494 - مننظومه في غرور الدنيا على نعيم الآخره /صالح بن سليمان بن سحمان, ابن سحمان
65199 - منظومه الشيخ حسين بن علي بن حسين آل الشيخ /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
64011 - مخمسات وتشطير /صالح بن سليمان بن سحمان, ابن سحمان
57378 - فتوى في الصلاه /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
56964 - منظومه لابن سحمان في التمسك بالشريعه والسنه /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
56960 - منظومه ابن سحمان في الرد على ابن عبداللطيف المبارك /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
56943 - مساله حول الدوله التركيه /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
56838 - عقود الجواهر اللآلي في معارضه بدء الامالي /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
56654 - الجواب الفائض لاهل القول الرائض /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سمحان
56612 - ارشاد الطالب الى اهم المطالب /سليمان بن سحمان بن مصلح, ابن سحمان
23565 - قصيده ابن سحمان في الرد على ابن بطي /سليمان بن سحمان
97758 - رساله في معنى لااله الااللهالكلام على معنى لا اله الا الله /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
97757 - اجوبه في التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
97756 - رساله في التوحيد وطروء الشرك على المسلمين /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
97755 - رساله في انواع التوحيد وانواع الشرك /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
97754 - رساله عبدالرحمن بن حسن في اصل دين الاسلام /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
86281 - اجازه /محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن, ابن حسن
71034 - اربعه اصول في تحقيق دين الرسول /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب
68778 - شرح كتاب قره عيون الموحدين /عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65493 - نصيحه الى الامام فيصل بن تركي /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65484 - مجموعه رسائل في التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65449 - رد الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن حسن على البرده /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65435 - المورد العذب الزلال /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65400 - القول الفاصل النفيس في الرد على داود بن جرجيس /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65283 - كشف ما القاه ابليس من البهرج والتلبيس على قلب داود بن جرجيس /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65281 - فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
65168 - اصول دين الاسلام وقاعدته /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
64822 - رساله في معنى الطاغوت وانواع العبادات /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
64821 - رساله في الفرق بين الاسلام والايمان /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
63999 - مجموعه الخطب المفيده /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57873 - رساله من عبدالرحمن بن حسن الى الشيخ جمعان بن ناصر /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57767 - رساله الى ابراهيم الشثري عن مساله الجد في الارث /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57737 - مساله في الرهن /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57714 - رساله من عبدالرحمن بن حسن الى الشيخ عيد بن حمد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57704 - رساله عبدالرحمن بن حسن الى سعد بن زيد بن ربيعه عن صرف الريال بالجدد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57676 - جواب مسائل سأل عنها عبدالرحمن بن عدوان /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57320 - رساله من عبدالرحمن بن حسن الى صالح بن محمد الشتري /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
57220 - رساله الى الحجاج في اشياء فعلوها في المناسك /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
56751 - رساله في التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
56656 - جواب ورد على سؤال ورد من بعض علماء اهل مصر /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
56634 - التهذيب والتجريد لشرح كتاب التوحيدشرح كتاب التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, عبدالرحمن بن حسن
30782 - المورد العذب الزلال في نقض شبه اهل الضلال /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب
27606 - التتمه لمسائل الاجروميه /محمد بن محمد بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن , الخطابه
23307 - فتح المجيد بشرح كتاب التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب
11244 - فتح المجيد لشرح كتاب التوحيد /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب , عبدالرحمن بن الحسن
11243 - تعليق على كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب , عبدالرحمن بن الحسن
3062 - رساله في الرد على عثمان بن منصور /عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد, آل الشيخ
103671 - قصيده في الرد على داود بن جرجيس /عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن, آل الشيخ
95578 - مصباح الظلام في الرد على من كذب على شيخ الاسلام ونسبه الى تكفير اهل الايمان /عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن, آل الشيخ
107783 - كشف الشبهات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107782 - مسائل واجوبتهاجواب مسائل في التوحيد وغيره /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107779 - تفسير لا اله الا اللهكلمات في تفسير لا اله الا الله /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107778 - القواعد الاربع /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107777 - اصول التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107776 - كتاب التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107775 - سته مواضع من السيره /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107769 - جواب في الاسماء والصفات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107768 - رساله في الصفاتجواب في الصفات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107766 - رساله في حكم الرشوهفتوى في الرشوه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107763 - باب قصص الانبياء /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107762 - كتاب الكبائر /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107761 - ثلاثه اصولثلاثه الاصول /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107645 - كتاب التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107514 - كشف الشبهات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
107400 - كتاب التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
104017 - مختصر زاد المعاد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
97816 - رساله في نواقض الاسلام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
97815 - رساله في تلقين اصول العقيده للعوام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
97814 - رساله في معنى الطاغوت /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
96767 - مجموعه فوائد من اقوال الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
81405 - فضائل الاسلام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان
78025 - شروط الصلاه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, النجدي
73078 - روضه الافكار /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
73076 - تفسير شهاده ان لا اله الا الله /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
73062 - تفسير الفاتحه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
68209 - مختصر الانصاف والشرح الكبير /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
68108 - رساله تتعلق فيما خالف فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اهل الجاهليه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
68090 - الرسائل المرقومه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
68083 - فضائل الاسلام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
66311 - السيره الشريفه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65542 - احكام تمني الموت /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65502 - جواب اهل السنه النبويه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65500 - مسائل لخصها الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب من كلام ابن تيميه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65498 - تفسير سوره من جزء تبارك وجزء عم /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65432 - مسائل في التوحيدمجموعه التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65429 - اربع القواعد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65389 - مجموعه احاديث في الفتن والحوادث /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65385 - كتاب الطهاره /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65380 - استنباط القرآن /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65358 - الجمع بين الشرح والانصاف /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65346 - فضائل القرآن /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65204 - رساله للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65169 - توحيد العباده /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65166 - حديث عمرو بن عبسهشرح مجموعه احاديث اولها حديث عمر بن عنبهحديث عمر بن عبسه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65165 - آداب المشي الى الصلاه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
65164 - كشف الشبهات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64818 - مجموع الحديث /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64587 - التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
64514 - مختصر الشرح الكبير على المقنع /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64492 - مختصر السيره النبويه لابن هشاممختصر سيره ابن هشام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64483 - مختصر الهدي النبوي لابن القيم /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64415 - مجموعه رسائل /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64414 - مختصر الايمان الصغير /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
64396 - كتاب التوحيدرساله التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
63325 - الحديث على ابواب الفقه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
62833 - احاديث منتقاه من صحيح البخاري /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
60311 - مختصر تفسير سوره الانفال /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
60106 - تفسير سوره الاخلاص /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
59514 - جزء منقول من الشرح الكبير والانصاف /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
57766 - الرد على من اجاز الوقف الجنف /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56951 - مفيد المستفيد في كفر تارك التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56947 - مسائل في بعض السور والآيات القرآنيه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56946 - مسائل في اصول الدين /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56930 - مجموع رسائل في العقائد واصول الدين لمحمد بن عبدالوهاب وغيره /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56887 - فوائد في اصول الدين /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56883 - فصل في معنى لا اله الا اللهتفسير لا اله الا الله /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56858 - فائده في الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56787 - سته اصول للشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56655 - جواب مسائل في حديث الخوارج /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56645 - جواب سؤال عن قوله تعالى من كان يريد الحياه الدنيا وزينتها . . الآيه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56636 - الثلاثه الاصول وشروط الصلاهشروط الصلاه واركانهاالثلاثه اصول وشروط الصلاه واركانها وواجباتها /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
56635 - التوحيد فيما يجب من حق الله على العبيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
55044 - فوائد في الكلام على سوره اقرأ والمدثر /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
54996 - تفسير سوره الحجرات /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, ابن عبدالوهاب
20768 - الكبائر /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان
20767 - آداب المشي الى الصلاه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان
19294 - التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان
6208 - كشف الشبهات من التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
5997 - سته المواضع من السيره /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان , التميمي النجدي
5657 - آداب المشي الى الصلاه /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
5475 - فضائل الاسلام /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
4767 - التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
3290 - رساله في المواعظ /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, التميمي النجدي
694 - كشف الشبهات من التوحيد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
592 - رسائل وعظ وفوائد /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
3 - الكبائر /محمد بن عبدالوهاب بن سليمان, محمد بن عبدالوهاب
97753 - رساله سليمان بن عبدالوهاب في اوثق عرى الايمان /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
67932 - تعليق على شرح العقيده السفارينيه /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
65533 - حاشيه المقنع /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
65413 - التوضيح عن توحيد الخلاق /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
65345 - رساله في التوحيد /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
65173 - سبب الهدايه /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
64513 - تيسير العزيز الحميد بشرح كتاب التوحيد /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
57193 - تحفه الناسك باحكام المناسك /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
56944 - مساله سئل عنها سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
56785 - رفع الاشكال /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
56705 - رساله في جواز التوسل بجاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
56682 - حكم موالاه اهل الاشراك /سليمان بن عبدالله بن محمد, آل الشيخ
56610 - ابطال التنديد باختصار شرح التوحيد /حمد بن علي بن محمد, ابن عتيق
30783 - الدفاع عن اهل السنه والاتباع /حمد بن علي بن محمد, ابن عتيق
56852 - عقيده الطائفه النجديه في توحيد الالوهيه /سعد بن حمد بن عتيق, ابن عتيق
56288 - اجازه من سعد بن حمد بن عتيق الى محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبدالوهاب /سعد بن حمد بن عتيق, ابن عتيق
56211 - شرح حديث لا تقوم الساعه حتى يخرج رجل من قحطان يسوق الناس بعصاه /سعد بن حمد بن عتيق, ابن عتيق
57728 - فتاوى عبدالله العنقري /عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن, العنقري
56647 - جواب سؤال عن معنى لا اله الا الله /عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن, ابا بطين
56639 - جواب سؤال على ما يورده بعض الناس من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان الشيطان يئس ان يعبده المصلون في جزيره العرب /عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن, ابا 

بطين
56638 - جواب سؤال ان قال قائل تقرون ان الاجماع حجه وانتم خالفتم جميع العلماء /عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن, ابا بطين
56618 - الانتصار لحزب الله الموحدين /عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن, ابا بطين
107044 - الفواكه العذاب في عقيده الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
65364 - فصل من تاريخ ابن غنام /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
65363 - بيان ماورد عن الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب من احكام /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
65362 - رساله الصفات /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
65361 - مجموعه رسائل ابن معمر ومعها عده رسائل /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
58570 - رساله مشتمله على سؤال اهل مكه .. في الاستغاثه وجواب الشيخ حمد بن ناصر /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
56886 - الفواكه العذاب في الرد على من لم يحكم بالسنه والكتاب /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
56782 - الرساله المدنيه في بيان العقيده السلفيه /حمد بن ناصر بن عثمان, ابن معمر
65174 - منحه القريب المجيب في الرد على عباد الصليب /عبدالعزيز بن حمد بن ناصر, ابن معمر
65477 - درجات الصاعدين الى مقامات الموحدين /محمد بن احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
63855 - اشعار الحفظي /محمد بن احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
58672 - موعظه ونصيحه /محمد بن احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
58567 - الرساله على عده الجلاله /محمد بن احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
56959 - المنظومه الحفظيه في الدعوه المرضيه /محمد بن احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
24053 - عقد جواهر اللآل في فضائل الآل /احمد بن عبدالقادر, الحفظي
65338 - قصيده عمران /ملا عمران
65473 - نصيحه اسلاميه عامه /عبدالرحمن بن محمد بن عبداللطيف, ابن عبداللطيف
57367 - فتوى بشان صلاه الجمعه /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
57366 - فتوى بشان الزكاه /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
56780 - رساله محمد بن عبداللطيف ومحمد بن ابراهيم للامام عبدالعزيز من طرف عين نجم /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
56779 - رساله محمد بن عبداللطيف الى خالد بن منصور واخيه نايف /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
56778 - رساله للشيخ محمد بن عبداللطيف رد فيها على ابن بطي في تخطئته لابن سحمان لما قال المنظومه الميميه /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
56631 - تقريظ الشيخ محمد بن عبداللطيف على رساله الشيخ سليمان بن سحمان /محمد بن عبداللطيف بن عبدالرحمن, ابن عبداللطيف
 -------------------------
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المنسق

وهذه أيضاً
66282 - بهجه المحاضر وسرور الناظر /راشد بن علي بن عبدالله, ابن جريس
65401 - صوارم البراهين المسلوله في اغماد اسرار الوحي المبين على رقاب شبهات القدريه الزائغين /راشد بن علي بن عبدالله, ابن جريس
64879 - تاييد الملك المنان في نقض ضلالات دحلان /صالح بن محمد, الشثري
68091 - رساله في احكام النكاح /سعيد بن حجي, ابن حجي
56925 - الكلام المنتقى مما يتعلق بكلمه التقوى /سعيد بن حجي, ابن حجي
57768 - رساله علي بن حسين بن الشيخ الى عبدالله بن محمد /علي بن حسين بن محمد, ابن الشيخ

----------


## محمد الجروان

للرفع لعل اخوتنا في الرياض يكسبون اجر رفع هذه المخطوطات لاخوتهم
و من كان يعرف اسماء غيرها من المخطوطات و الكتب و اماكن تواجدها لعله يفيدنا

----------


## أبو عمر الناصر

يرفع ،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عبد الله آل موسى

وجدت هذا على الشبكة
m015953.pdf مكتبة المصطفى الالكترونية تحميل كتاب - فتاوي عبد الله العنقري - عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العنقري -كتب عربية
فتاوى العنقري

----------

